# My laptop won't load games or read the discs



## xcemetary_girlx (Mar 10, 2006)

Please someone could to tell me something that we could do to get this laptop to read game discs. It will read DVDs and music CDs, but not game discs. We have tried cleaning cds, cleaners, everything. So please if you know something that we could do email me or post. Thanks.


----------



## LaptopExtreme (Mar 11, 2006)

If it reads DVD's & music CD's, it should read game discs too. Have you tried more than one game disc? Such as, other games. Another thing, make sure it's not a game console disc. I've this question before and the user had an Xbox CD in the drive & not a pc version of the game- therefore it wouldn't load up.


----------



## xcemetary_girlx (Mar 11, 2006)

LaptopExtreme said:
			
		

> If it reads DVD's & music CD's, it should read game discs too. Have you tried more than one game disc? Such as, other games. Another thing, make sure it's not a game console disc. I've this question before and the user had an Xbox CD in the drive & not a pc version of the game- therefore it wouldn't load up.




I have tried other games, it just won't read the discs. And I know that it's not other versions on the games.


----------



## spacedude89 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm, thats strange. do you get any kind of errors or anything?


----------



## MrBucket (Mar 11, 2006)

is you mean the autorun (the screen that usually pops up automaticaly when u put the disc in) doesnt show up, maybe u might just have to go to "My Computer" and manually go to the cd...hmmmmmm strange indeed


----------



## Suuz (Mar 11, 2006)

maybe the drivers aren't installed correctly?


----------



## xcemetary_girlx (Mar 22, 2006)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Hmm, thats strange. do you get any kind of errors or anything?



no no i dont it just doesnt load nor pop up when i click on my computer, it doesnt even show it there, like its not in the drive


----------



## xcemetary_girlx (Mar 22, 2006)

MrBucket said:
			
		

> is you mean the autorun (the screen that usually pops up automaticaly when u put the disc in) doesnt show up, maybe u might just have to go to "My Computer" and manually go to the cd...hmmmmmm strange indeed




it doesnt show in there..


----------



## nat (Apr 1, 2006)

Please someone could to tell me something that we could do to get this laptop to read game discs. It will read DVDs and music CDs, but not game discs. We have tried cleaning cds, cleaners, everything. So please if you know something that we could do email me or post. Thanks.

my laptop does the same thing it wouldnt play dvds until  i took it down the pc shop and it plays music cds but now it doesnt play pc games its so annoying


the bloke down there said that i have to change the settings but i dont know how to do it its so frustrating


thought about getting an external dvd drive but if it needs the setting changing then i dont know what to do anybody know


thanks


----------



## MrBucket (Apr 2, 2006)

i remember seing somewhere, where this guy went into the registry or something, and went ti a certain file and changed a value from a 0 or something to a 1 and when u went to My Computer the drive (hard drive, cd drive, floppy) doesnt show up, kind of more of a trick to play on ur friends than helpful, but sry to disapoint, but i dont know exactly but ill get back to u, just incase u can find anything on it either.


----------

